# Addictive to phone, slot games & casinos



## Bobneedshelp (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi new to the boards. 
My wife is addicted to her phone. She also plays slots on her phone. I have caught her spending real money on the phone games. She loves slots. I don’t understand it. It’s driving me crazy. I stress over it every day. There is enough stress in the crazy world and is just one more thing that is really taking it’s toll on me. I’m a stress eater and I’m packing on the weight and can feel a heavy weight on my chest. We can’t talk about money without getting into a fight. The biggest problem is she does the financials. When I asked her to include me in the bills and what’s going out she gets all testy. I am going to try one more time next week to get a understanding of the spend am I am terrified of what I might uncover. I feel I’m being manipulated and she is just keeping me around cause we would have to split the golden goose. 
I could write a book. 🥺
Do I stay or do I go?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Any children?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Bobneedshelp said:


> I’m a stress eater and I’m packing on the weight and can feel a heavy weight on my chest. We can’t talk about money without getting into a fight.


So she feels stress and gambles, while you feel stress and eat?


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Don't give her any money for "the financials" until she lets you look at the books.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

You’re being played. You are the slot machine.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

In the US some states prohibit gambling with real money online. There are ways that they can charge you to play however, which certainly isn't much fun. They just charge you for chips or whatever but you don't ever get anything back except more playtime. 

This is not much different than every game of any other type online however that millions of people are spending money on to buy tools and magic wands to get through the games. 

You need to find out if your state allows real money gambling so that you'll know if your wife is really spending and gambling real money like you wouldn't a casino or if she's just spending the kind of money you spend to play any other kind of video game online. Just Google it. You may not even live in the US and it could be wide open.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

In a marriage, both partners should have an equal say in how household money is spent. In our budget, we have a category called "Blow Money." We each get a certain amount each month to spend however we want. I sometimes use some of mine to play poker. Create a budget together and give her a certain amount to gamble with and when it's gone, it's gone. Takes the stress off of you. So put on your big boy pants and tell her to show you the financials. If she gets testy, that's her problem.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

If she truly has an addiction, she will sacrifice much to feed it. Money is an easy one.

In your shoes, I would tell her it is time for her to come clean on the finances and you will be reviewing any/all transactions, statements, whatever. If she balks, tell her you will establish your own bank accounts and deposit your earnings there until you know exactly what is going on and how much money you are hemorrhaging.

Why exactly can't you look at the finances right this minute? Do you not have access to the account statements? If you do, what are you waiting for? You have every right to know what is going on, but I can't tell if she is trying to keep the information from you or you are just being obstinate about looking up the account statements yourself.

You're right to be scared, it's probably a lot worse than you think. Don't let that fear stop you. I can guarantee you that if she is pissing money away, it will only get worse the longer you wait. The golden goose may already be reduced to a pile of bones.


----------



## Dughis (Oct 31, 2019)

Wow, I guess that's the first time I hear or read a story about a woman addicted to gambling. We are all addicted to our mobile phones and to the content that we are eating daily. But gambling, well, from my point of view, that's more a thing for men. How's the situation going on right now? Is she still addicted to casinos? I have to admit that I'm also addicted to gambling, and during the pandemic, my addiction only got worse. I've been playing on https://biggreenweek.com/id-ID/Home/ daily. But I've been winning a lot of money recently, so it's ok for my wife and me.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

The small amounts of money add up, without you noticing.


----------

